# Rooting after update?



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

So the time has come for me to root my bionic but I wanna make sure I dont run into any problems because last week I updated from the OTA that was pushed out. Has anyone rooted since the update?


----------



## nhvrod (Sep 16, 2011)

I can't say because I was rooted before the update with 43V3R root and I kept root.


----------



## ROB281 (Oct 11, 2011)

if you updated to 5.5.893 then this will root you
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1395911


----------



## SamuriHL (Nov 2, 2011)

Just don't forget to apply the forever patch once you root using that link.


----------

